

You Might Be A Computing Old Timer If... - stsmytherie
http://www.hpcdan.org/reeds_ruminations/2010/10/you-might-be-a-computing-old-timer-if.html

======
lzw
Some of these do apply to me.

3- I did have the chance to write programs on punch cards. This was nearly at
the end of the punch card era and I only did a couple assignments that way.
But it was still another two years before we stopped having the "wait for your
printout at central computing to see your results" hassle.

4- One of my first jobs involved loading a boot loader via toggles every
morning while powering up the PDP-8. It had a washing machine sized hard drive
with removable disks, but had to be set up with the boot loader. The lights
blinked when programs ran... good times.

7- Remember the VAX well, and VAX/VMS was the first OS I hacked.

10- A surprising number of machines at the computer history museum were
contemporary or objects of lust during my career.

I still want a Cray, though its gold value probably keeps it out of reach now.

The interesting thing about this article is, I think it was written by an old
timer to my generation, and the current 20 somethings are 2 generations
further on.

